# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Michelle Lewin

## sobral

Όνομα: Michelle Lewin
Ύψος: 162 cm
Βάρος: 54 kg

Διαγωνισμοί/Θέση:

2014 IFBB Greater Gulf States Pro     6th


2014 IFBB Europa Dallas             3rd


2014 IFBB Europa Show of Champions Orlando        12th


2014 IFBB Battle on the Beach Pro                9th


2014 IFBB Legends Pro Bikini Classic              3rd


2013 NPC Fort Lauderdale Cup                1st


2013 NPC Fort Lauderdale Cup               1st


2013 NPC Southern States2nd


2013 NPC Southern States3rd


2013 NPC Mid Florida Classic5th










































Καιρό είχα να μπω σε αυτά τα λημέρια...οπότε επέστρεψα με κάτι εξαιρετικό! χαχα :08. Turtle:  Πιστέψτε με δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω ντυμένες φωτογραφίες της κοπέλας. :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  Αν έβαζα κάτι άλλες που έχει, θα έριχνα μπαν στον εαυτό μου! :01. ROFL:

----------


## theodosia

Αυτή η γυναίκα ειναι πραγματικά είδωλο!Οχι μόνο άλλαξε το σώμα της (στην εφηβεία ήταν 45kg και μετά πήγε στα 64kg,ενώ τώρα 54kg) αλλα συνδυάζει το γυμνασμένο με το άκρως θηλυκό!!Πολλά μπράβο! :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

όλο κ κάτι έχει προσθέσει μπρος-πίσω :01. Mr. Green:  αλλά όπως κ να χει έχει ένα καταπληκτικό, θηλυκό, fitness σώμα. :01. Wink:  Super απλά!

----------


## theodosia

Καλά ναι το μπροστά το έχω καταλάβει! Αλλα πίσω??? Δεν ξέρω..Δεν μου πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για πίσω δεν θα έλεγα πρόσθεσε κατι , αφού όποιες κάνουν βάρη ακόμα και οι κακομούτσουνες τα λοκαράκια τους είναι σαν μηλαράκια , αλλα για το μπρός εντάξει βγάζει μάτι και συνηθισμένο για τις συναδέλφους της  :02. Shock: 
σημασία έχει ότι είναι μπιμπελό η κοπέλα και μικροκαμωμένη μια χαρα βολική για μικρούς χώρους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## theodosia

Χαχαχα κ.Ηλία πως τα λέτε...!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Andria

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Ειδωλο και ας μην ειναι δικα της τα μπαλκονια.. το ολο σωμα.. στη γενικη του  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Για μπροστα ειναι φανερο οτι εχει ''βαλει'' ,για πισω μαλλον για φωτοσοπ φαινεται σε καποιες φωτο κ μαλιστα δεν την κολακευουν (με το μαυρο κολαν).
Παντως οπως κ να το κανουμε η κοπελα μετραει ,με τις καμπυλες της κ χωρις υπερβολικη μυικοτητα.
Το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι κατεβαζει τοσο χαμηλα το κατω εσωρουχο της! Τι αλλο θελει να δειξει που την αναδεικνυει περισσοτερο;
Αυτους του αδενες ; Αμα ειναι ας το κατεβαζει κ λιγο ακομη να δουμε κ τπτ! :01. Razz: 
Αλλα ξεχασα αμα γινοτανε αυτο θα μπαναριζε ο beef τον εαυτο του. :01. Razz:

----------


## theodosia

Είναι που θέλει να φαίνεται καλύτερα η γραμμωση!!Αμέσως να την παρεξηγησουμε την κοπέλα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Είναι που θέλει να φαίνεται καλύτερα η γραμμωση!!Αμέσως να την παρεξηγησουμε την κοπέλα


Eχει κιαλλο γραμμωση κατω;  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> Για μπροστα ειναι φανερο οτι εχει ''βαλει'' ,για πισω μαλλον για φωτοσοπ φαινεται σε καποιες φωτο κ μαλιστα δεν την κολακευουν (με το μαυρο κολαν).
> Παντως οπως κ να το κανουμε η κοπελα μετραει ,με τις καμπυλες της κ χωρις υπερβολικη μυικοτητα.
> Το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι κατεβαζει τοσο χαμηλα το κατω εσωρουχο της! Τι αλλο θελει να δειξει που την αναδεικνυει περισσοτερο;
> Αυτους του αδενες ; Αμα ειναι ας το κατεβαζει κ λιγο ακομη να δουμε κ τπτ!
> Αλλα ξεχασα αμα γινοτανε αυτο θα μπαναριζε ο beef τον εαυτο του.


...o sobral τον εαυτό του θες να πεις! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  έχει κ πιο τολμηρές...άμα θέλετε εγώ σας τις προσφέρω δεν έχω θέμα, απλά είπα να την προστατεύσω λίγο από τους κακεντρεχείς που θα έτρεχαν αμέσως να την χαρακτηρίσουν, φτού σας! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Sobral....ναι sorry :01. Wink:   Kαλα αυτος ο Beef εφιαλτης μας εχει γινει; :01. Razz:

----------


## theodosia

> Eχει κιαλλο γραμμωση κατω;


Ξέρω'γω?! Μπορεί η Michelle να το έχει πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο...!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε αμα έχει και πιο κάτω καμια γραμμή να την θαυμάσουμε κι αυτη ,κάθετη οριζόντια ότι είναι να την αξιολογήσουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
τα δείχνει η κοπέλα να μην είμαστε και μείς ακατάδεκτοι  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> ε αμα έχει και πιο κάτω καμια γραμμή να την θαυμάσουμε κι αυτη ,κάθετη οριζόντια ότι είναι να την αξιολογήσουμε 
> τα δείχνει η κοπέλα να μην είμαστε και μείς ακατάδεκτοι






















Τα ban σας στον Ηλία, ο sobral υπάκουσε στις εντολές των ανωτέρων του, δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

μα τι κωλα.... εεε... ωραιοι γλουτοι....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι τελευταίες φωτo  sobral  ήταν κανονικό χτύπημα  αντικανονικό  κάτω απο τη μέση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   αλλά αντέχουμε σε τέτοια χτυπήματα και τα θέλουμε να σκληραγωγούμαστε εν όψη καλοκαιριού  :08. Turtle: 
και είδαμε και την γραμμή που θέλαμε να μας δείξει η κοπέλα ώστε να έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εσυ δλδ Ηλια επιμενεις για την καθετη γραμμη της γραμμωσης;! :01. Razz:  
 Εχεις δικιο μονο ετσι θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε μια σφαιρικη εικονα για μια δικαιη κ σωστη κριτικη! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να κάνω Χρήστο δουλειά μας αφού είμαι επόπτης γραμμών και δίνω έμφαση στη λεπτομέρεια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αφού αυτες δε ντρέπονται και μας τα βγάζουν φόρα παρτίδα , εγω θα το παίξω μη μου άπτου ? ρίξτε κι άλλο κάρβουνο κουφάλες αντέχουμε , έτσι κι αλλιως δικές μας δεν σας θέλουμε με τίποτε μόνο για μεζέ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> =sobral;]
> 
> Τα ban σας στον Ηλία, ο sobral υπάκουσε στις εντολές των ανωτέρων του, δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!!



το θέμα είναι να μην γινόμαστε χυδαίοι και σεξιστες σε βαθμό κακουργήματος :01. Razz:  , δηλαδή αίσχους , πλέον στην εποχή μας αν καλύπτουν το "πολύτιμό" τους θεωρείτε νορμάλ και το "πολύτιμό" τους περιορίζετε μόνο στο σπήλαιο δηλαδη στην είσοδο , ενω παλιότερα υπήρχε και η γύρω περιοχή που θεωρούνταν "περιοχή νατούρα" και ήταν και αυτή προστατευόμενη λόγω βλάστησης , ενω τώρα με την αποξήλωση της χλωρίδας  δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενδιαφέρον εκεί     :01. Razz: 

οπότε σωστα έπραξες και μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια και δεν έκανες ατόπημα , αλλα και γω δεν έχω το βάρος ότι σε παρέσυρα ,  ξέρεις είμαι πολυ αυστηρός σε τέτοια θέματα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ρίχνω βαριές καμπάνες , αλλα εδω το έσωσες οριακά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Blast



----------


## sobral

Φανταστική!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

> το θέμα είναι να μην γινόμαστε χυδαίοι και σεξιστες σε βαθμό κακουργήματος , δηλαδή αίσχους , πλέον στην εποχή μας αν καλύπτουν το "πολύτιμό" τους θεωρείτε νορμάλ και το "πολύτιμό" τους περιορίζετε μόνο στο σπήλαιο δηλαδη στην είσοδο , ενω παλιότερα υπήρχε και η γύρω περιοχή που θεωρούνταν "περιοχή νατούρα" και ήταν και αυτή προστατευόμενη λόγω βλάστησης , ενω τώρα με την αποξήλωση της χλωρίδας  δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενδιαφέρον εκεί    
> 
> οπότε σωστα έπραξες και μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια και δεν έκανες ατόπημα , αλλα και γω δεν έχω το βάρος ότι σε παρέσυρα ,  ξέρεις είμαι πολυ αυστηρός σε τέτοια θέματα ρίχνω βαριές καμπάνες , αλλα εδω το έσωσες οριακά


απολαυστικός Ηλίας οπως πάντα! :01. Smile:  Παρέμεινα σε επιτρεπτά όρια αν κ κόντεψα να παρεκτραπώ, στο τσάκ το γλιτώσατε το εγκεφαλικό :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  γιατί η κοπέλα απ την Βενεζουέλα, έχει πιο καλή τεχνική (στις φωτογραφίσεις) κ απ τον James Rodriguez της Κολομβίας. :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

:01. Unsure: 

καλα ρε γιατι δεν μου ειπε κανεις οτι υπηρχε αυτο το θεμα ? :01. Unsure: 
εχω μεινει αναυδος.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα τό λεγα εγω Διονύση αλλα ερωτευτηκα και επειδη είμαι ζηλιάρης τσιμουδιά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πέρα απο πλάκα έργο τέχνης οι φωτο , αφού και γω που είμαι παρεξηγιάρης και απεχθάνομαι τα σεξυ και γυμνά , εδω το βλέπω καθαρά σαν τέχνη , θα θελα να την είχα σαν μοντέλο να αποτυπώσω σε γλυπτό σαν ένας σύγχρονος Φειδίας , τώρα θα με πείτε εσείς καλα είσαι και γλύπτης? εντάξει δεν είμαι αλλα κάτι θα κάνω και γω γλύπτης γλύφτης ενα γράμμα διαφορά υπόθεση είναι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## theodosia

Και λίγες ακόμη!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο που κάνεις θεοδοσία λέγετε χτύπημα κάτω απο την μέση και νομίζω το κάνεις να μας εκθέσεις να παρασυρθούμε και να πούμε καμια χαριτωμενιά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

αλλα δεν πειράζει συνέχισε το θεάρεστο έργο σου , ρίξε κι άλλο κάρβουνο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## theodosia

Μα κ.Ηλία αυτές που ανέβασα εγω ειναι σεμνότατες σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 
Το κορίτσι έχει ταλέντα,γιατι να μην τα επιδεικνύει?! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Αναμένεται συνέχεια! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν είπα το αντίθετο  έκανες σοβαρή δουλειά και έβαλες ένα ακόμη λιθαράκι να μας ανεβάσεις την καλοκαιρινή μας διάθεση και ψυχολογία , πάντα με αθλητικά πρότυπα , γι αυτο κάνε την δουλειά σου όπως πολυ καλα ξέρεις  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------

